# ماهو الغرض من وضع صمام عدم الرجوع في مجموعه zone control valve ؟



## toktok66 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ماهو الغرض من وضع صمام عدم الرجوع في مجموعه zone control valve ؟
مع العلم ان تفصيله zone control valve الموجوده في NFPA 13 لاتحتوي هذا الصمام !!!!


----------



## zanitty (2 سبتمبر 2012)

لاحظ ايضا الملف المرفق من اشرى ص 13 لا يوجد محبس عدم رجوع 
و فى رايى لا داعى لوجوده لان الدائره مغلقه فلا خوف من الضغط العكسى بينما يستحسن وجوده فى الدوائر المفتوحه لامكانيه حدوث ذلك ( اجتهاد شخصى )

شكرا لطرح السؤال


----------



## hooka (2 سبتمبر 2012)

الرد الوافي الشامل الكاسر 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329316.html 

من اخونا في الله الكاسر 
يا رب اجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## nofal (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لاحظ ايضا الملف المرفق من اشرى ص 13 لا يوجد محبس عدم رجوع
> و فى رايى لا داعى لوجوده لان الدائره مغلقه فلا خوف من الضغط العكسى بينما يستحسن وجوده فى الدوائر المفتوحه لامكانيه حدوث ذلك ( اجتهاد شخصى )
> 
> شكرا لطرح السؤال


ارجو مراجعة الملف المرفق


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 سبتمبر 2012)

فين الملف يا مهندس عبد العاطي وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> ارجو مراجعة الملف المرفق



مش فاهم


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

zanitty قال:


> مش فاهم



الملف المرفق مع مداخلتك عن المضخات وليس في الموضوع حسب مافهمت


----------



## toktok66 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> الملف المرفق مع مداخلتك عن المضخات وليس في الموضوع حسب مافهمت



انا يا اخواني الكرام كنت بسأل ف الحريق دخلتوني على اشري -عموما اشكر مداخلاتكم

ولكني عرفت الرد وهو في nfpa 14 (2002) 
والكود بيلزمنا بوضعه في حاله النظام المزدوج (( يعني خط رشاشات وقبل محبس الزونه كابينه مثلا ))
واعتقد والله اعلم ان السبب ان خطوط الرشاشات في الاصل يجب تركيبها بميل ولو بسيط لسهوله عمل درين لها وبالتالي في حال استعمال الكابينه عند حدوث حريق وبدون عمل الرشاشات قد يحدث ان يتم صرف مياه شبكه المرشات الى الكابينه وبالتالي تفريغها ولو جزئيا من الماء مع احتماليه عمل الرشاشات في نفس المكان لاحقا ولو بتأخير بسيط


----------



## hooka (13 سبتمبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> انا يا اخواني الكرام كنت بسأل ف الحريق دخلتوني على اشري -عموما اشكر مداخلاتكم
> 
> ولكني عرفت الرد وهو في nfpa 14 (2002)
> والكود بيلزمنا بوضعه في حاله النظام المزدوج (( يعني خط رشاشات وقبل محبس الزونه كابينه مثلا ))
> واعتقد والله اعلم ان السبب ان خطوط الرشاشات في الاصل يجب تركيبها بميل ولو بسيط لسهوله عمل درين لها وبالتالي في حال استعمال الكابينه عند حدوث حريق وبدون عمل الرشاشات قد يحدث ان يتم صرف مياه شبكه المرشات الى الكابينه وبالتالي تفريغها ولو جزئيا من الماء مع احتماليه عمل الرشاشات في نفس المكان لاحقا ولو بتأخير بسيط




مع احترامي الكامل لكلامك بسلو حبة المياه اللي بتتكلم عنها ديه خرجت من شبكة مواسير الرشاشات ده معناه ان الطلمبة هتشتغل علي طول عشان تعوض النقص (برده مش سبب)


----------



## toktok66 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

hooka قال:


> مع احترامي الكامل لكلامك بسلو حبة المياه اللي بتتكلم عنها ديه خرجت من شبكة مواسير الرشاشات ده معناه ان الطلمبة هتشتغل علي طول عشان تعوض النقص (برده مش سبب)



طيب يا معلمي ماتفكرمعايا كده ايه السبب
بس لو هو دا الرد بتاعك يبقى في سؤال تاني يشبه السؤال ده جدا 
هو احنا ليه بنحط على كل رايزر alarm check valve


----------

